# JD 850 available on the stateline WI



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Local by 35 miles is a JD 850. Price isn't bad. 
https://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/d/sharon-john-deere-850-diesel-tractor-72/6982039756.html 

A JD850 is a golden gem. Parts are plentiful as when it's painted RED, it's basically a Yanmar YM2500/YM2610/YM2002. Thus, you are not spending big money on parts. 

This model has the OE power steering and a huge belly mower on this full size tractor like an 8N, but stronger. 

I told the DW let's go see it. She said if I get rid of the one I got. bummer.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

DANG.. that's a real nice price especially w/ the mower.!!
IF I was closer..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I hope someone on the boards here snags it. To change out the clutch isn't bad at all, just need the time involved. Hoye and others have a few in stock.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I would jump on that in a NY minute. Tell the wife you will sell one of them later.
The mower deck alone is worth a bunch by itself.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

gman51 said:


> I would jump on that in a NY minute. Tell the wife you will sell one of them later.
> The mower deck alone is worth a bunch by itself.


Oh, she's not at all having something in the slightest being even a little rusty crusty on the edges. I would LOVE to have it as a 2nd machine (toy) around the homestead. I know the machine inside and out with the exception of the belly mower. 

Now, if it had a FEL and no mower, she would have allowed the snatching.


----------

